# New Canadian made pedalboard from Reilander Custom Guitar!



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

*Alkin 25" X 16" PEDALBOARD*

This pedalboard is constructed with 24gauge doubled walled galvanized steel. The rails are fully closed to make mounting a power supply an easy task. The finish is a durable textured black enamel. At only 3.8 lbs, this board is lighter than, and just as durable as leading competitors. This board is 100% Canadian made.

*Specs:*

24 gauge galvanized steel
Dimensions, 25-1/8" * 16-1/4" * 3"(rear) 2-1/2"(front)
Weight, approx. 3.8 lbs

Includes 10' of self adhesive hook and loop, enough to fully cover every rail.
Also includes cable ties, anchors and *soft case*.

These guys are going for $120 CAD plus tax (if applicable) and $25 shipping.


Email or PM me for details.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice, will you be offering other sizes as well?


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

GWN! said:


> Nice, will you be offering other sizes as well?


We can indeed make other sizes.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice! Am I right, as big as a PT-2?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We meet again.

As I said before--another one to consider...


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice! Am I right, as big as a PT-2?


It's a little larger than the PT-2. Closer to the Novo24


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you also have cases for these boards?


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

We currently do not have cases, unfortunately.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

We now have soft cases on order, and one will be included with the board.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

*Smaller Size*

We now have a second size option available.










*Alkin 18" X 13" PEDALBOARD*

This pedalboard is constructed with 24gauge doubled walled galvanized steel. The rails are fully closed to make mounting a power supply an easy task. The finish is a durable textured black enamel. This board is lighter than, and just as durable as leading competitors. This board is 100% Canadian made.

Specs:


 24 gauge galvanized steel
 Dimensions, 18-1/8" * 13-1/4" * 3"(rear) 2-1/2"(front)
 Weight, approx. 2.8 lbs


Includes 6' of self adhesive hook and loop, enough to fully cover every rail.
Also includes cable ties and anchors.

$99 CAD plus taxes (if applicable) $20 Shipping


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Smaller Size*

Can we get shots of the underside of the board as well as the back?


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Smaller Size*



hollowbody said:


> Can we get shots of the underside of the board as well as the back?


I will try to get them up this evening. For what it's worth until then, the back is just like the front, but 1/2" taller.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Smaller Size*

Mike asked me to post pictures of my 18x13 pedal board. 

The Pedalboard is made of U or J channel steel riveted together. When I first received it I was a bit unsure about the pop rivet assembly but I can tell you that the board is very rigid and has no flex. It is also light. The board included brackets for my Pedal Train 2+ and enough velcro to cover the surface. It also included zip ties and stickon cable holders. The board is tall enough to accommodate the Pedal Train in a variety of positions underneath.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Smaller Size*

Thanks GWN!, I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------

